
Apple’s software chief details how iOS apps will run on Macs - tomduncalf
https://www.wired.com/story/wwdc-2018-federighi-ios-apps-on-macos/
======
mikece
Of course. But Apple doesn't want to announce this until the Apple A-series
powered Mac mini and MacBook Air are hardware is ready to announce as well.
And hardware announcements happen in August. :-)

